# Home wantedfor hybrid/dove pigeon UK



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Im based on the London/Surrey borders. Im looking for an aviary place/indoor home for a Hybrid Dove/Pigeon.The Dove is white with smokey grey raindrops around neck and breast and is very friendly and too tame to release in the wild.

The Dove may have escaped from an aviary at some point but there are no bands or stamp under wing. The Dove allowed itself to be petted in deperation for food but then became a nuisance to stall holders selling food in the market.I do not think it was part of the usual flock as I go there daily. For its own safety I had to bring it home.

The Dove loves to fly so Im looking for an aviary which has space for it to fly. The pigeon would also make a good companion for another house pigeon as it is currently living in a dog crate indoors with others. Unfortuantly Im unsure as to whether it is a cock or a hen, but suspect it is a hen.

PLease email me if you are interested. THanks for reading. JAyne


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good luck finding a nice home..... bumping thread.......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of the pigeon?


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry dont have a camera or know how to put up a picture. Thanks for looking though.

The Dove/pigeon is mainly white with smokey grey raindrops around neck. Very healthy. Loves to fly. Almost sure it is a hen.


----------



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

I have lots of boy pigeons she could choose from. I'm in Somerset.


----------

